# Designs and brand CHECK, Business side: FAIL



## designator (May 7, 2010)

ok so basically I have all my designs and brandwork sorted to start my clothing line,I live in Ireland. I have the website taken care of,the shipping costs,packaging and everything, but its the whole thing of trademarking,copyrighting, and VAT that i just do not understand, help is much appreaciated


----------



## GhostTee (May 3, 2010)

I am in a similar boat... To be honest, I found a lot of decent information on the web. For trademarking, you're going to need to speak to a lawyer who handles such at some point. They will be able to do a detailed search for you, and break down where you may run into any issues with other companies out there. 

Much can truly be gathered by doing a simple google search of "how do I trademark" or the like and just start to read, read, read....


----------



## designator (May 7, 2010)

help required people,after all that is what the forum is here for


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Trademarks, copyrights and taxes will vary by country. So it's probably best to get info from someone local, but since you seem anxious for help, I'll give it a shot.

Brand names and logos are eligible to be trademarked. Designs are eligible to be copyrighted. Neither are required to operate your business. Once you start using marks or designs in commerce, you can prove you were the original owner. Official registrations provide a better legal leg to stand on, but usually only have practical value if and when you go to court. My advice is to go ahead and register your trademark if you can easily afford to do so. But if you are on a tight budget, you are better off spending on production and marketing rather than legal.

As for taxes, hire a local accountant to walk you through the steps of setting up your business entity.

I did a yahoo search for 'starting a business in ireland' and several resources came up. This one looked pretty good: Starting a Business in Ireland details - Doing Business - The World Bank Group

Hope this helps and good luck with your new venture!


----------

